
NY Fed to pump $75 bn into money markets daily through Oct 10 - Anon84
https://news.yahoo.com/ny-fed-pump-75-bn-money-markets-daily-154943871.html
======
jrs235
Dupe (as in similar stories and discussion have already been taking place).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20998993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20998993)

And

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21004068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21004068)

